# Betta gets super stressed during water changes..



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey everybody, I was gone for a long time from here. My bettas are all doing great.

Just one problem: One of them gets SO stressed when I move him out of his tank for cleaning. I usually put him in a cup while I clean and he turns really pale. Then I started noticing when I put him back into his tank his color immediately comes back but a few hours later his fins are all shredded. I don't think it has anything to do with decorations because when his fins grow back they stay that way until it's time for cleaning again. 

What can I do to avoid this problem from always happening?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

How necessary is it to take him out? Would you say his tank is big enough to keep him inside while you do water changes? (Also depends how you do water changes, by cup or by gravel vac, etc). I would say it's not necessary to take him out if you don't have to. ESPECIALLY if you feel he's getting stressed. 

The loss of fins would probably be from tailbiting out of stress. 

Mine are similar - or at least, one. Whenever I do a rescape, I take them out (but now that I think about it, I may not "have" to). One of mine gets sooooo unbelievablly stressed, it's terrible. He goes from red to what looks like _pink._ And it's only been done twice. And during water changes, I keep him in and he's as happy as a clam. So I can definitely tell he prefers not to be taken back into the cup-from-he** in which he came from. Good luck with him  

Also, it may help to get a turkey baster to get some excess waste out as well to help out wiith cleaning.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a male who acted like I was murdering him whenever I did water changes. He used to get the deepest stress marks I've ever seen. What size is your tank? How many times do you do water changes each week? You could get a bigger tank and cycle it so you wouldn't have to take him out. 

Tail biting can be caused by many things but stress is the usual thing. Also, if they're in constant sunlight, it can stress them out. Sometimes if the filter is too strong, it'll stress them out, but I don't know if you have a filter. 

Make sure that when you cup him to remove all the decorations and plants from the tank so you can make a good catch. Chasing him around trying to catch him will just get him more stressed out. I use a big net so I can catch them very easily and safely.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. 

I don't think it's tail biting because his tail becomes strands...not necessarily missing pieces but just strands. 

I don't have a filter and he isn't in sunlight so it isn't any of those things. I have him in a 10g tank and I do weekly water changes where I do not take him out since it's a partial water change but I clean his tank fully, scrubbing out the inside and all atleast once a month where I do have to take him out and keep him in a cup. I never struggle to get him in a cup either..he's always at the top when I'm near his tank.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

It may benefit you to invest in somekind of filtration...an internal filter, under gravel, or sponge types. You could cycle the tank and only rarely have to remove him. Better for him...and YOU! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Get some filtration!! 

Your betta will love you for it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I second (or third???) the filter idea. Its so much less hassel on both you and the fish.

However, if you don't want to do that I suggest training him to go into the cup. Look for Nochoramet's thread in the Betta Chat section. The way she does it is the way I do it and I've had lots of success with it.


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Question: Is that the betta in question in your avatar? I noticed there's a plastic hygrophilia plant in that picture...the very same plant (made by Marina) cut my VT's fins to shreds! Is that a possibility? :-?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you in a budget? This would probably be last resort, so just an idea... try buying a 3gallon critter keeper, I hear they're very very cheap. Take the heater out and put it into the 3 gallon when you're changing his water when you take him out. Put in some of his plants as well. Gravel probably won't be necessary unless you want it. I haven't tried this, just an idea. 

So how come you do monthly cleanings? You've decided to not cycle the tank?


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will deff. check some out.

To answer some of the questions...

I'm not a big fan of filters. My betta fish have trouble swimming in the currents they make. Also, it does kind of feel like a hassel for me having to change the filters weekly..only because I have to rely on people for rides to the petstore and I am a college student not working so yes I am on a budget.

No my avatar isn't the betta I am talking about. That is an old picture of my first betta that I still own and he still has that plant and I've never had a problem with it tearing his fins. It's actually his favorite plant. It came with the little gallon tank I originally had him in and now it's in his 5 gallon that I upgraded him to.


----------



## CataclysmKitten (Mar 20, 2010)

do you use stress coat when you change the water?
That may help if you don't have any. 
And I hope you don't keep him in too small a cup when you change his water. That may be freaking him out too. 
Sounds to me like he's biting his own tail. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, I do use stress coat and the cup is big. It's alot bigger than the ones they store them in at stores.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

You don't need real filter cartridges. Next time on your trip to the pet store, (after you decide on a filter), buy some sponges. Or even at the dollar store. Stick these into the filter. Filter cartridges are wastes of money, unless you actually need carbon for some reason...the only good carbon does is remove medication. When you buy your sponges, cut as necessary, and stick them into wherever the filter cartridge should go. These last months. Clean as necessary in old tank water during water changes...that's it. And plus, they are great for the good bacteria


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, if a filter is too strong and you cannot physically slow it down, you make a buffer for it. Either using sponge, pantyhose, water bottle (google it up if you want), you can slow it down this way.


----------

